# New foster Maiya



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's my new foster Maiya. 



She's a year, maybe year and a half old. Sweet as can be and just wants attention. She does not like any raised voices and if you say "no" to her she drops to her belly.  After 3 days she is starting to play with Merlin more. 

And boy, I feel for all of you out there with a counter surfer. I have never had to deal with this. :doh: She's so quiet about it too. I was throwing out the lid of the cat food can, turned back around and she had grabbed the can and was already in the den. We can't leave shoes, socks or clothes anywhere she can find them. LOL!! She doesn't want to chew them up, just carry them around. 

She needs to be spayed, but I bet she's gone in two weeks. Other than the counter surfing she's just about perfect. Even walks right next to me on leash.

Can you tell who's who?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Um...I think she wants to stay.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL !!!! Our rescue springer, Cody, has "bouts" of counter surfing... it seems to peak when we have house guests !!! He'll go months, and then all of a sudden the food thief is back !! I'm sure she'll find her forever home in a flash..... sure wish she was coming here !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

she is beautiful. I bet she finds her furever home soon.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what's her story? she looks/sounds like a perfect youngster. 

Counter surfing is a good thing - teaches us to keep counters cleaned up.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WISHING FOR MAIYA A WONDERFUL FOREVER HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

spruce said:


> what's her story? she looks/sounds like a perfect youngster.
> 
> Counter surfing is a good thing - teaches us to keep counters cleaned up.


She got into someone's backyard (who also had dogs). These people knew where she lived and left several notes on the guys door, but he never called and finally said he didn't want her anymore. Apparently this happened a few times. So they brought her to the shelter since they could not keep her. A shelter worker contacted the golden rescue and I picked her up on Saturday. She wasn't at the shelter long.

I can't imagine why her owner didn't want her. She is an absolute sweetheart and just wants to please. She hasn't even had an accident in the house. I guess some people are just idiots. That's good for Maiya though because she'll be in a home where she's wanted! 

Hey, she even likes my cat. LOL!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

spruce said:


> Counter surfing is a good thing - teaches us to keep counters cleaned up.


You are SO right!! My counters haven't been so uncluttered in a long time!! :wavey:


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

She's a doll. Counter surfing is a hard one if she is sneaky. She is so adorable. Glad she is warming up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Counter surfing is a good thing - teaches us to keep counters cleaned up.


Yep, I agree on that one! We also have to keep the socks safely in their drawers, and the shoes behind a closed closet door! While we're at it, we need to keep the plants outside trimmed, turn the rugs every once in a while, all thanks to the "examples" set by our golden kids. If it weren't for all the dog fur, these dogs would be great housekeeping motivators.........

One thing they have all wrong though--the dead leaves belong outside, not inside on my freshly vacuumed floors!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

She's a cutie! I can't imagine anyone not wanting her! You're right... I bet she finds a new home real fast!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no home yet, huh?

she just seems perfect. That word "sweet" is what sells me


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

spruce said:


> no home yet, huh?
> 
> she just seems perfect. That word "sweet" is what sells me


It's funny, most golden owners on the forum say the boys are more "I love you, I love you" and the girls are more "Love me, love me". I'd say the opposite is true for Merlin and Maiya. 

She finally initiated a chase with Merlin tonight and it was nice to see.  I'm trying real hard not to get attached.....especially when she's got 4 toys stuffed in her mouth, proud as can be. :heartbeat

You seem kind of interested Spruce.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How could anyone not want her she looks a delightful girl,glad her and Merlin are good buddies!Hope she finds a loving family real soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a shame she did not have a home that loved her. I am sure from here on in she will never experience that again.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

[You seem kind of interested Spruce.....[/quote]

yeah, I have an attraction for her - gotta check on her welfare daily. 

got 3 dogs now, live a 2 dog lifestyle.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a cutie, hope she find a forever home soon


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Merl has a girlfriend :heartbeat I think I'm jealous LOL They do look like two pea's in a pod....thinking about keeping her????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! You are doing such a wonderful thing being her foster.

Shadow is the, love you, love you, boy. Tucker is a , Love me, Love me, boy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

do you adopt out of state? I put her pic in DH's lunchbox to show a guy who's old gold passed away a few years ago & is always wanting Obi/Bridger stories & pictures. He's in the "thinking" stage, but one day I'll find him a perfect dog needing a home & Maiya IS a perfect dog (if I can trust my intuition).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maiya*

Maiya is a gorgeous dog!!
I have Smooch, a female Golden Ret. that we rescued and I've had a female Samoyed, Munchkin that we rescued.

Both females were extremely loving and affectionate!!

I think she looks perfect in your home with Merlin and I'm sure he would love to have Maiya as a Girlfriend!1!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW  they look great together 

It's so sad when they "hit the deck" like that, poor girl. Glad she's with you and Merlin now, and will learn, know what love is, and how to play


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

No, I'm not going to keep her. Then it would be harder to foster another right?  She's doing so good too, settling in and being a toy hog, but not a destructive one.

Apparently animal control picked up the other 3 males from the same guy she came from, all unaltered. But at least they will now go to good homes and won't be out in the cold.

Spruce I don't know if our rescue does out of state adoptions, but I can ask. 

We went to the Whitewater Center today for a hike and to watch the kayakers (it was COLD!). Took some more pics of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maiya*

Maiya is JUST STUNNING!!

Would love to give her a BIG HUG!!

It's freezing in Chicago, too!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

She's darling, but that third picture should be her "for adoption" photo....she'd find her furever home in a heartbeat with that sweet smile and gentle expression.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

The 2nd picture is terrific - she'll not have a problem finding a loving home.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Where is she up for adoption? If she's anywhere near me (Toronto) - I'd take her!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Spruce I don't know if our rescue does out of state adoptions, but I can ask.


ask, so I quit obsessing about her! HOWEVER, if I could get another dog I'd beg, plead, fight, bribe to get her

the potential adopter I had in mind just left for England for 2 months. 

find her the most perfect ever home, please


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

BobLoblaw said:


> Where is she up for adoption? If she's anywhere near me (Toronto) - I'd take her!


Looks like she's in South Carolina. But the good ppl on this board have done long dist. transports before.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

spruce said:


> ask, so I quit obsessing about her! HOWEVER, if I could get another dog I'd beg, plead, fight, bribe to get her
> 
> the potential adopter I had in mind just left for England for 2 months.
> 
> find her the most perfect ever home, please


LOL! I sent an email yesterday to ask. Will let you know when I hear back. The adoption co-ordinator did mention she had someone in mind. They live on the lake, have a fenced yard and another golden male about 2 years old. Not sure of anything at this time though.

Don't worry....I'm very picky.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BobLoblaw said:


> Where is she up for adoption? If she's anywhere near me (Toronto) - I'd take her!


I am cking to see if the rescue does out of state adoptions. The rescue is in Charlotte, NC (I live right on the border of SC/NC).


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Looks like she's in South Carolina. But the good ppl on this board have done long dist. transports before.


 
S.C. to Toronto would be a long haul 

She's a beauty though - reminds me of my last golden...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes... but there was a rescue from FL to Nova Scotia... and then another from FL to California... also pretty long!!


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Yes... but there was a rescue from FL to Nova Scotia... and then another from FL to California... also pretty long!!


How do those work?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just checking on "my girl" -- is she re-homed? travelling to Toronto?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope so, she is gorgeous.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

spruce said:


> just checking on "my girl" -- is she re-homed? travelling to Toronto?


 
I WISH she was travelling to Toronto!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Merlin if I had the space I would drive out from Charleston look you up and take her home. My boyfriend is like "get her get her!" But I really can't. So sad because she's stolen my heart.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What a sweet looking girl! What is wrong with some people? Anyways, I hope she finds the home she deserves.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish my boyfriend weren't encouraging me. She really is a dream.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AcesWild said:


> I wish my boyfriend weren't encouraging me. She really is a dream.


Why can't you!.
YOU KNOW YOU WANT HER!!.
old enough not to have to housebreak but young enough to still behave like a puppy!.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I can IF I move off campus in January....which based on the housing market in this town I could get a 2/3 bedroom house with fenced yard for less than the dorm...ooooh it's so tempting!!! *goes to look at more houses*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm still waiting to hear back on the out of state adoptions.

Maiya is still here and doing very well! I take her this Wed. to get spayed and I know I'll have her until she gets her stitches out, so another two weeks or so. 

she is SO submissive and I'm having a hard time trying to teach her anything since she's not treat/toy motivated. It's forcing me to try new things though! But just when I think we have "sit" down, she'll start rolling on her back instead. I can't even wipe her muddy feet off w/o her rolling over.....though it does make it easier.  LOL!!

She's a mess, but a very sweet mess who just makes your heart melt with those eyes!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how'd the spaying go? she sound like such a sensative girl--was there any trauma?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

i love animals that are sweet messes, jack jack was like that.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maiya goes to her new family tomorrow morning! The couple came today with their 10 year old daughter and they just loved her. She'll be going to live in a big house with a pool (can I go too?  ). The nice thing is that several of their neighbors also have rescued Goldens.

They already had a suprise Disney vacation scheduled for their daughter, so they'll bring her back to me for 5 days over Christmas. He had a place to board her, but I'd rather have her here....thought it would be better (easier) for her and he agreed. 

Interestingly, Maiya's brother and her dad moved to their new homes today!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Wahoo!! Congrats Maiya!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lucky people!! have 'em join the forum! is new home in your town?
let them know there's some crazy woman in WA who has been obsessed with her


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! Yeah, they are in Charlotte. I did find out that the rescue doesn't accept out of state, or far away adoptions. I will tell the new owners about the forum and hope they join.

Her spay went fine and she hasn't bothered with the stitches at all!! I'll miss her for sure though.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, 4 days after Maiya went to her new home, she came back to me. The dad had a really bad allergic reaction, though he had dogs before (it had been a few years though). Since they moved to this area a few years ago he'd been diagnosed with adult asthma. He was so upset that he was in tears and just a mess when he brought her back. I felt just awful for him and they would have been such a great family for her!

A few days later, another couple came to see her and brought their Golden along. Things went very well and they ended up taking her home on the 27th (they had christmas vacation plans so I kept her until they came back). So hopefully this time it's permanent. I was glad to see her go cause I was becoming way too attached....and it was upsetting!  But....she will live a very good life! This couple built a pool for their dogs and also bought a place at the beach so they could bring their pups with them!  Go Miss Maiya!!! Live happily ever after!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is so sad about the first family. I feel so bad for the dad.

But wonderful news for Miss Maiya! What a dream home she has found. Congratulations on passing fostering 101!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maiya*

Maiya:

You are just beautiful-have a beautiful life!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope they join GRF and keep us updated. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I totally understand about allergies. I thought I was allergic to Hudson at first, which I might have been, but I have adjusted. All new dogs give me allergies, but in time, my body gets accustomed to the dander. 
I'm glad to hear of Maiya's new home- that's always a good feeling to know a foster goes to a loving home!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so happy Maiya has a new home, such a sweet girl. My Chloe sounds like her. I have allergies too, and they are horrible to cats, and with some dogs. I feel for the first family, maybe they can keep looking. I hate to say it but maybe a golden mix that doesn't shed as much?? 

WTG Maiya!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I, too, feel terrible for the lst family. How wonderful her new home/family sounds like!!! she's going to be the happy girl she deserves to b


----------

